# raising pigs? red wattle breed?



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

really want to get some pigs... loving the red wattle breed. how can i find somewhere to buy them that i won't have to drive hours?

anyone got links, books, tips, advice, anything on breeding pigs????
i cannot find a thing!!!
want to have at least one male and two females to breed.
can i pen them together year round?
ANYTHING AT ALL is welcome!!!!!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

I dont know anything about the breed. My husband and I get 2-3 pigs in the spring (two years ago it was 5) as weaners and butcher them in the fall at home but we usually get yorkshire or yorkshire/duroc cross because thats what there is to choose from here. I learned alot from the Storeys guide to Raising Pigs. I also learned alot from a web site called ThePigSite.com. It's more for the pig industry but theres a TON of very usefull information. Really came in handy when my pigs came down with Erysipelas and I didnt know what was going on. Theres lots of disease info. on the site and links to some other cool sites to, like ThePoultrySite.com and TheDairySite.com. 
I've never doen any breeding though. I wish I had more to offer. I hope your able to get some. They are so awesome. I just love pigs. Their so easy to make happy.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

ya my family used to get three weaners in spring and take them to butcher in fall.
want to become self-sufficient and been looking at pigs...
the red-wattle breed is just so cute and hardy.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

That's cool. Im going to look that breed up. It would be nice if you were the only one around that had that breed. Everyone would come buy from you!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i wish! no one around me really raises animals... just amish... and they are the *******/white-trash type and i don't think i'd trust them with a goldfish...


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I used to breed duroc x's. 
not sure who has red wattles though. and yeah the piglets need 2cc of erisphrothrix (SP) to prevent from disease, along with 1cc iron at birth. other than that they're very low maintenance.


----------

